# tone-deaf hypocrisy



## tula1012

Hola, quisiera saber como se podria traducir "tone-deaf hypocrisy".

Por dar un contexto, se refiere a las celebridades actúan de forma hipocrita con respecto al calentamiento global. ¿Se podría decir "hipocresía ciega" o "sorda"?


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

¿Puedes darnos una oración completa utilizando la frase?  _Tone deaf _no significa ni _ciega _ni _sorda_


----------



## gengo

tula1012 said:


> Hola, quisiera saber como se podria traducir "tone-deaf hypocrisy".
> 
> Por dar un contexto, se refiere a las celebridades actúan de forma hipocrita con respecto al calentamiento global. ¿Se podría decir "hipocresía ciega" o "sorda"?



Tone deaf in this sense means that the person is unaware of how they sound to the rest of the world.  To give a historical example, the French queen Marie Antonette was (falsely) quoted as saying "Let them eat cake" when asked about the lack of bread for the masses.  That was intended to show that she was so far above the regular people that she couldn't even understand their problems, and didn't realize how her statement would be taken.  (The statement was an early example of fake news.)

In your context, I imagine celebrities who talk about wanting to stop global warming, while mentioning that they are flying in their private jet somewhere, and contributing to the problem in the process.


----------



## michelmontescuba

Quizá "hipócrita incoherente,/despistado/ insensible".


----------



## tula1012

gengo said:


> Tone deaf in this sense means that the person is unaware of how they sound to the rest of the world.  To give a historical example, the French queen Marie Antonette was (falsely) quoted as saying "Let them eat cake" when asked about the lack of bread for the masses.  That was intended to show that she was so far above the regular people that she couldn't even understand their problems, and didn't realize how her statement would be taken.  (The statement was an early example of fake news.)
> 
> In your context, I imagine celebrities who talk about wanting to stop global warming, while mentioning that they are flying in their private jet somewhere, and contributing to the problem in the process.



Yes, exactly. Thank you!



Reina de la Aldea said:


> ¿Puedes darnos una oración completa utilizando la frase?  _Tone deaf _no significa ni _ciega _ni _sorda_



The explanation for the tone-deaf hypocrisy of celebrities who talk about climate change while flying around in private jets...


----------



## gvergara

No, tula1012, Reina de la Aldea didn't refer to an explanation, but to a sentence containing the expression. As a matter of fact, I'd like to see that myself, as I'd like to spot the difference between hypocrisy and tone-deaf hypocrisy.


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

tula1012 said:


> The explanation for the tone-deaf hypocrisy of celebrities who talk about climate change while flying around in private jets...


_La chirriante hipocresía_.
El sentido de _tone deaf_ aquí diría que es el de desafinado, disonante, chirriante, fuera de tono.


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

gengo said:


> the key point is being unaware


Con ese sentido, tal vez _hipocresía inconsciente_ podría funcionar. Aunque personalmente tiendo a leerlo más como algo que chirría, que "desafina", que es lo que hacen quienes son tone-deaf cuando hablan/cantan (_chirriante hipocresía_). Aunque supongo que se trata únicamente de dónde se pone el acento.


----------



## gengo

ChemaSaltasebes said:


> Con ese sentido, tal vez _hipocresía inconsciente_ podría funcionar. Aunque personalmente tiendo a leerlo más como algo que chirría, que "desafina", que es lo que hacen quienes son tone-deaf cuando hablan/cantan (_chirriante hipocresía_). Aunque supongo que se trata únicamente de dónde se pone el acento.



"Tone deaf" in this meaning is figurative, and has nothing to do with actual sound.  Therefore, it has nothing to do with chirriar or desafinar.  That is, it refers not to how a statement sounds, but rather to the fact that the speaker does not realize how others will interpret it.

Your suggestion of _hipocresía inconsciente_ is closer to the mark, but because "tone deaf" is so common in modern English, I have to think that there is a set translation that is being used in Spanish when English news stories are translated.


----------



## michelmontescuba

Yo creo que la propuesta de Chema de "fuera de tono" es buena.


----------



## gengo

michelmontescuba said:


> Yo creo que la propuesta de Chema de "fuera de tono" es buena.



Unless I completely misunderstand "fuera de tono," I don't think that conveys the idea of "tone deaf" in this context.

Let me give a couple of other examples.

Queen Elizabeth urges “generosity and self-sacrifice” in a speech filmed in the gilded opulence of one of Buckingham Palace’s 775 rooms.
Twitter chief Jack Dorsey’s tweets about his lovely vacation to Burma, blithely unaware of the bloody ethnic conflicts raging throughout the country.

Wikionary gives this definition, which I think is pretty good:   (colloquial) Out of touch with the experience of ordinary people.


----------



## michelmontescuba

Gracias Gengo; ahora sí me queda claro el concepto.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

In Linguee and Reverso, I'm finding _*sordo* _as the translation for figurative uses of _*tone deaf*._
Examples:


> law enforcement culture overall seems to be utterly tone deaf to the unique constellation of fears and concerns that make most victims of violence against women hold back in interviews/ la cultura de las fuerzas de seguridad en general parece ser totalmente sorda a la singular constelación de temores y preocupaciones que la mayoría de mujeres víctimas de violencia no expresa en una entrevista.





> On July 17, 1999, Forbes switched to the Democratic Party after chastising national Republicans for being "_tone deaf_" to the needs of average Americans/ El 17 de julio de 1999, Forbes cambió al Partido Demócrata después de reprender a los republicanos nacionales por ser "_sordos_" a las necesidades de los estadounidenses promedio.





tula1012 said:


> ¿Se podría decir "hipocresía sorda"?


Posiblemente, sí.
This is one reason why it's important to provide a complete sentence in which the phrase of interest is used.  In the above examples, we can be sure that both "tone deaf" and "sordo" are being used figuratively (whether "sordo" is an adequate translation of "tone deaf" in these sentences is another question).  On the other hand, the floating, out-of-context phrase "tone-deaf hypocrisy," may yield translations that sound tone deaf in a given context.


----------



## gato radioso

Sólo por dar una opción, aunque tampoco que satisface al 100%:

_La miope hipocresía que muestran algunas celebridades..._

Quizá sea demasiado creativo, pero en español ese tipo de* torpeza *o de falta de empatía o ceguera para ver la consecuencia de nuestros actos o cómo pueden éstos ser interpretados... solemos asimilarlo a miopía:

_La miope política económica del gobierno australiano...
El Presidente del Gobierno demostró una irritante miopía cuando hizo tal declaración...
La miope reacción de María Antonieta (que, aunque se le ha atribuido por muchos, realmente no existió)...
La miopía de muchos nos aboca a un desastre medioambiental global en un par de generaciones..._


----------



## Marsianitoh

¿Hipocresía ingenua?


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

gato radioso said:


> miope



también: 

_Hipocresía obtusa e insensible_
Definition of TONE-DEAF

El problema con "tone-deaf hypocrisy" es que, en cierta medida son términos que se contradicen a sí mismos. 
Si uno es obtuso e insensible, no está actuando de manera hipócrita (al menos en ese aspecto en particular).

¿Cuál sería la manera contraria de ser hipócrita? 
_"a nuanced, refined hypocrisy"?_


----------



## franzjekill

No sé cómo expresarlo en español, no se me ocurre en este momento, pero para mí la hipocresía implica conciencia, conocimiento de que se está siendo hipócrita. Si me embandero en la lucha contra el calentamiento global y resulta que voy a trabajar en auto pudiendo hacerlo en el transporte público, una de dos, soy consciente de que mis palabras son "pour la galerie", que lo hago para estar en la "ola"  y soy un hipócrita, o bien tengo muy pocas luces y soy un completo ignorante. No me cierra "miope hipocresía".


----------



## gengo

franzjekill said:


> No sé cómo expresarlo en español, no se me ocurre en este momento, pero para mí la hipocresía implica conciencia, conocimiento de que se está siendo hipócrita. Si me embandero en la lucha contra el calentamiento global y resulta que voy a trabajar en auto pudiendo hacerlo en el transporte público, una de dos, soy consciente de que mis palabras son "pour la galerie", que lo hago para estar en la "ola"  y soy un hipócrita, o bien tengo muy pocas luces y soy un completo ignorante. No me cierra "miope hipocresía".



I understand what you mean, and the original meaning of the word hypocrite was someone who pretends to be something he is not.  However, in modern usage, it just means someone who professes a belief, but acts contrary to that belief.  The person may or may not be aware of this contradiction.

But as I've tried to explain above, "tone deaf" here adds the nuance that the person is unaware of how their action or statement will be taken by others.  To use your example, I may rail against climate change, but drive a huge SUV that gets 8 mpg (very poor).  That is hypocritical.  However, for it to be tone deaf, I would need, for example, to make an Instagram post saying that we need to take action against climate change, and add a photo of myself in my SUV.  I don't realize that people who see that photo will mock my hypocrisy, and that makes me tone deaf.


----------



## michelmontescuba

Yo creo que en español no hacemos ese tipo de distinciones. Sea "tone deft" o no, al final es un hipócrita igual.


----------



## gato radioso

franzjekill said:


> No sé cómo expresarlo en español, no se me ocurre en este momento, pero para mí la hipocresía implica conciencia, conocimiento de que se está siendo hipócrita. Si me embandero en la lucha contra el calentamiento global y resulta que voy a trabajar en auto pudiendo hacerlo en el transporte público, una de dos, soy consciente de que mis palabras son "pour la galerie", que lo hago para estar en la "ola"  y soy un hipócrita, o bien tengo muy pocas luces y soy un completo ignorante. No me cierra "miope hipocresía".


Es verdad... el hipócrita es consciente de ello.


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

_Tone-deaf_​_having or showing an obtuse insensitivity or lack of perception particularly in matters of public sentiment, opinion, or taste_​_Definition of TONE-DEAF_​
Hi gengo, 
I fully see your point. 
In this case, _tone deaf hypocrisy_ could be described as "_*una hipocresía que evidencia una obtusa insensibilidad o una miope percepción de los sentimientos, preferencias u opiniones de una población dada*_". Now, the problem with any translation, as already expressed by many in this thread, is that there is not a single word that fits like a glove in this case. 

My own feeling here is that reading it in a more literal fashion allows for a maybe clearer rendering in Spanish. A hypocrisy that "squeaks" or "squeals", that "sounds out of tune", as something that clearly clashes with the general feelings or perceptions of a given society, might actually work. Una _hipocresía chirriante_ puts the accent on how the hypocrisy is perceived rather than on how it is delivered -or on how it actually "is" (lacking perception or sensitivity)- but (I feel) it does really convey the idea of something that is _out of touch with everybody else's experience_.

Una _miope hipocresía,_ as gato radioso suggests, might also work. The accent here lies on the hypocrisy itself. And yet, the idea of a "short-sighted hypocrisy" -as that of an "unconscious (self-unaware) hypocrisy"- carries its own nuances -as it actually happens with just any other Spanish attempt to translate tone-deaf in this particular context.


----------



## Ballenero

Me suena haber oído alguna vez:
Vana hipocresía.

Vana,no.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

gengo said:


> I may rail against climate change, but drive a huge SUV that gets 8 mpg (very poor). That is hypocritical. However, for it to be tone deaf, I would need, for example, to make an Instagram post saying that we need to take action against climate change, and add a photo of myself in my SUV. I don't realize that people who see that photo will mock my hypocrisy, and that makes me tone deaf.


With or without the flaunting Instagram post, there's evidence of tone-deaf hypocrisy.  As gengo has said time and again here, what characterizes this brand of hypocrisy is the person's obliviousness to, or callous insensitivity to, the (negative) impression their hypocrisy has on others.  Someone who is literally tone deaf cannot hear how (bad) they sound to others when they produce music, irrespective of whether or not they themselves are aware of their tone deafness. There's an innocence about it, suggested in @ChemaSaltasebes' translation "hipocresía inconsciente" or @Marsianitoh's "hipocresía ingenua."  If a person drives around in a gas-guzzling SUV while railing against climate change, they may be either unaware of its impression on others (tone deaf), or willfully disregarding it (a third possibility is that they correctly believe that their hypocrisy isn't being perceived by others, but in this day and age of climate awareness, that is highly unlikely).



michelmontescuba said:


> Yo creo que en español no hacemos ese tipo de distinciones. Sea "tone deft" o no, al final es un hipócrita igual.


Yer funny.  Michel, I have little doubt that if the OP had supplied a complete sentence for us to work with, one incorporating the phrase "tone-deaf hypocrisy," you would have come up with an excellent translation that captures its gist while drawing this distinction.

Although I confess a certain tone deafness to Spanish, in the case of the driver of the SUV, I would probably opt for something like "hipocresía sorda" o "ciega," which the OP mentioned originally.  A driver who is blind in this sense makes for an especially striking image.


----------



## michelmontescuba

Seguramente tienes razón en tu valoración, Reina de la aldea. Con respecto a "ciega/sorda" el único problema que yo le veo es que "*tone-deft* hypocricy" transmite un claro mensaje entendible por los angloparlantes, que pudiera cambiar de matices según el contexto, pero "hipocresía ciega/sorda" es una frase ambigua que no resulta evidente para un hispanohablante. Yo creo que es mejor hacer una traducción más elaborada, como: "comentario con tono hipócrita e insensible", o alguna otra propuesta mejor.


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

Thanks a lot for the insight, Reina. 
There is something subtle but probably relevant in the fact that from an English perspective "tone deaf hypocrisy" describes the unawareness of the hypocryte rather than a particular feature of the hypocrisy. I mean, both you and gengo insist that the translation should make it clear that the hypocryte is not aware of the contradiction he is articulating. And this is relevant because it points to the fact that the problem here (my problem at least) is "hypocrisy" and not so much "tone deaf". I mean, "hipocresía", in Spanish, does not work like "modern hypocrisy", as a contradiction one might not be aware of. And this is probably the reason why our attempts to translate miss the point; the only innocence about a _chirriante hipocresía _is that of a deep idiocy.

_La explicación de la *impensada contradicción* en la que caen los famosos que hablan del cambio climático mientras siguen volando en sus jets privados...

Impensada contradicción_, as a contradiction ("hypocrisy") that the celebrities have not thought about or realized before. And just as a side note, _una chirriante contradicción_ would point in the same direction, although stressing the idiocy rather than the naivety -which is most probably the reason why it sounds far more natural to me as a Spaniard!


----------



## Rocko!

Al menos en la región sureste de México (y creo que un poco el centro) se entendería "no creerle a alguien su hipocresía" (en esta frase "hipocresía" tiene significado de "doble discurso" o "doble personalidad"/doble cara").

Funciona bien para el contexto de Maria Antonieta ("ay que buena, que santa, nos quiere dar pastel la malvada. Que se lo meta por... nadie le cree su hipocresía, su falsa preocupación").

Y funciona bien para el contexto del presidente, y el de los que viajan en avión privado mientras hablan de que les preocupa el calentamiento.

El Señor Don Google muestra que además del sureste mexicano (eso lo confirmo yo), hay que sumarle El Salvador, Venezuela (una parte tal vez), Costa Rica, Nicaragua, Honduras y Perú (una parte tal vez). Sin descartar que haya más países que entiendan la expresión.
Anexo un pantallazo (no son muchos los resultados pero la frase se adapta a otras formas de escritura)


----------



## Marsianitoh

Como ya se ha comentado, a mí también me resulta muy difícil encontrar un calificativo para hipocresía en castellano que transmita la idea de tone-deaf. Tal y como yo lo veo, esos hipócritas sin disimulo, que venden consejos que para sí no tienen, que no se aplican el cuento:
1- Tienen conciencia de sus contradicciones pero creen que los demás no nos vamos a dar cuenta porque somos imbéciles.
2- Tienen conciencia de sus contradicciones pero se creen con derecho a actuar así, están por encima de los demás, es decir , creen que están exentos de cumplir lo que predican y que todos estamos de acuerdo en que así es (piltrafillas no vayáis de vacaciones en avión porque contamina mucho, pero yo sí,  porque mis viajes son mucho más importantes, ¡dónde va a parar!)
3- No tienen conciencia de sus contradicciones porque son imbéciles.
Todos ellos además de hipócritas son unos ingenuos,  bien por creer que su hipocresía va a colar, bien por no ser conscientes de ser hipocritas. Pero hipocresía ingenua no es un término muy claro.
A lo mejor algo como " hipocresía con poca vergüenza y menos disimulo".


----------



## duvija

...haciendo oídos sordos a ...
(o algo parecido que no me sale ahora)


----------



## Ballenero

Lo que pasa con la hipocresía es que es muy fácil ver la de los demás pero muy difícil reconocer la propia.
Me cuesta creer que alguien que actúa de forma hipócrita, sea consciente de ello sin sentirse de alguna manera, atormentado por ese sentimiento (a no ser que sea un político).
Siempre va a encontrar una excusa que justifique su comportamiento, por ejemplo: el daño medioambiental que producen los viajes en avión que realiza Al Gore para dar conferencias sobre el cambio climático alrededor del mundo está justificado por el hecho de que el beneficio será mayor, al ser capaz de influir sobre mucha gente que hará donaciones económicas que servirán para arreglar lo estropeado.

Según la RAE, la hipocresía es un fingimiento.
¿Qué calificativos se pueden aplicar a fingimiento?
Es difícil encontrar una respuesta.



ChemaSaltasebes said:


> una chirriante contradicción


Entiendo tu punto de vista, sería algo así como que la hipocresía es un cacharro que al ponerse en funcionamiento, produce un sonido infernal que a todo el mundo desagrada menos al propietario del  cacharro, que es incapaz de percibir ese ruido.
En ese caso, se podría hablar de una hipocresía sordomuda, ya que su dueño, ni la siente ni la padece y tampoco da señales de su existencia al que la posee.
Aunque esto, yo lo veo como una explicación metafórica más que como una clasificación.

Por eso, insisto en que el mejor calificativo es *vana/vano*, cuya primera acepción es "falto de realidad" (aunque es redundante porque toda hipocresía es falta de realidad).


----------



## Marsianitoh

Ballenero said:


> Por eso, insisto en que el mejor calificativo es *vana/vano*, cuya primera acepción es "falto de realidad" (aunque es redundante porque toda hipocresía es falta de realidad).


Yo desde luego si escucho "hipocresía vana" no entendería lo que aquí se ha explicado por " tone-deaf hypocrisy", tendería a pensar en una hipocresía asociada a la vanidad. 
No creo que vayamos a encontrar una buena traducción concisa. Tal vez , "una hipocresía que causa estupor", " que da la espalda a la sensibilidad pública", " una hipocresía indisimulada/ descarada". Incluso la opción de Chema " que chirría", que aunque cambia el punto de vista, en conjunto transmite la idea. También otras ( miope etc.)
¿Una hipocresía autista???? ¿ Una hipocresía ensimismada ????


----------



## Elcanario

Técnicamente quizá pudiera funcionar _hipocresía inadvertida_ o un _inadvertido hipócrita_ si buscamos calificar a una persona, aunque es probable que no sea lenguaje al uso. Tal vez incluso _hipocresía distraída_.
Un saludo


----------



## Ballenero

_Tone-deaf_ se podría entender como incapaz de armonizar.
Por tanto, se podría decir que es disacorde, incoherente o incongruente.

Pero ¿acaso no son así todas las hipocresías?
Tal vez, estamos cayendo en una trampa al intentar definir diferentes tipos de hipocresía, cuando hipocresía solamente hay una, 
la hipocresía "a secas".


----------



## Lunabianca

"Hacer oídos sordos" es una expresión que se utiliza. La traducción literal podría ser "hipocresía de oídos sordos". No suena bien, pero se entiende. "Hipocresía ciega", "Sorda Hipocresía".....


----------



## x.y.z

Hi guys, hola a todos, creo que tone deaf e hipocrisy actúan como dos "adjetivos" independientes, que podrían estar separados por comas. Que tone deaf no modifica el significado de hipocrisy...


----------



## Lunabianca

Hypocrisy is clearly a noun. To be an adjective it would have to say "tone-deaf, hipocrite...".  La traducción literal de Hypocrisy is Hipocrecía, no hay otra opción.https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hypocrisy


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

Decir que Al Gore es hipócrita por viajar en jet privado implica asumir que su preocupación por el medio ambiente es fingida. Como ya anotado por gengo, creo que claramente éste no es el sentido del original. A lo que se hace alusión con _hypocrisy_ es a la contradicción que supone defender el medio ambiente y viajar en jet privado. Por ello, como primer punto, plantearía no traducir _hypocrisy_ como hipocresía en este caso sino como *contradicción*.

Por otro lado, _tone deaf_, metafóricamente, traslada la idea de alguien que a oídos ajenos canta desafinando, pero que a oídos propios suena perfectamente normal. Desde el lado inglés se nos insiste en que el elemento clave aquí es precisamente el hecho de no darse cuenta uno de que "desafina" y no tanto el hecho en sí de "desafinar". Desde este otro lado, sin embargo, lo habitual es que si uno es consciente de cuánto desafina intenta no cantar; y si canta es porque no cree desafinar (o porque se la trae al pairo). Total, que la idea de algo "chirriante" denota, si bien implícitamente y sin excesivo peso, que quien produce tal disonancia no es (habitualmente) consciente de hacerlo (tal y como Ballenero describe perfectamente en #35 con la metáfora del cacharro que produce un ruido infernal y que uno mismo obvia o simplemente no oye). Obviamente, este planteamiento traslada el peso del epíteto original del "_unaware_" al más literal de "desafinar" y en particular al efecto que tal disonancia produce en los demás.

Pero es que el problema añadido con el que nos encontramos en castellano es que la idea de "_unaware_" está ligada al sujeto que genera la contradicción (_hypocrisy_) y no tanto a la contradicción misma; es el sujeto quien no es plenamiente consciente de la contradicción y/o de su efecto en los demás; _una palpable contradicción de la que el sujeto no parece ser consciente; una contradicción evidente sobre la que el sujeto se muestra miope _(insensible, ciego, sordo). Por esto referirnos a una contradicción inconsciente, miope, ciega o sorda resulta cuando menos ambiguo en castellano. Otras opciones planteadas, como "vana" (falta de realidad, sustancia o entidad) o "no creerle a uno su hipocresía" (resultar palpable su fingida preocupación, en este caso por el medio ambiente), no me acaban de convencer porque tengo la sensación de que modifican sustancialmente la idea original. _Desacorde_ o _incongruente_, en cambio, me parece que encajan mejor, aunque efectivamente resulten un punto redundantes.

Me plantearía así la corrección de mi definición previa de _tone deaf hypocrisy_ como

_una palpable contradicción que evidencia una obtusa insensibilidad hacia o una miope percepción de los sentimientos, las preferencias o las opiniones ajenas._

Ahora bien, sobre cómo traducir al castellano esta idea, me quedaría con _chirriante contradicción_, por los motivos ya expuestos, o bien utilizaría una descripción explicativa (como sugerido por michel en #30), pej., _una contradicción de la que el sujeto no parece ser consciente; una contradicción que uno mismo no percibe_. Los epítetos ligados a contradicción/hipocresía, como una _contradicción insensible, una contradicción miope, ciega, inconsciente, sorda o desacorde_, aunque podrían terminar por funcionar creo que en el fondo resultan desconcertantemente ambiguas y de difícil interpretación en castellano. Y sin embargo no consigo descartarlas del todo por su fidelidad de fondo con la metáfora original.

En fin, que me he extendido mucho más de lo que pretendía. Lamento el rollo. Saludos.


----------



## michelmontescuba

ChemaSaltasebes said:


> utilizaría una descripción explicativa


A esto es a lo que me refería en el post #30. Creo que es la mejor forma de abordarlo.


----------



## duvija

No me parece que al traducir se deba interpretar tanto. No tiene ni puede ser traducción literal, pero tampoco analizar con suposiciones. (Perdón, ChemaSaltasebes, pero creo que se te fue la mano)


----------



## michelmontescuba

duvija said:


> No me parece que al traducir se deba interpretar tanto. No tiene ni puede ser traducción literal, pero tampoco analizar con suposiciones. (Perdón, ChemaSaltasebes, pero creo que se te fue la mano)


El fondo puede ser mejorable o no, pero la forma creo que es la correcta, más aún luego de tantos intentos fallidos de encontrar una combinación natural de dos palabras que transmita satisfactoriamente la idea.


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

duvija said:


> Perdón, ChemaSaltasebes, pero creo que se te fue la mano


Sin disculpas, duvija; tienes razón. Es sólo que no se me ocurre otra forma de abordar una traducción que se demuestra más compleja -y más interesante- de lo que pudiera parecer a primera vista. Y no se trata tanto de utilizar suposiciones como de hacer explícitas diferencias culturales básicas que están saliendo a relucir en este fascinante hilo y que dificultan aún más una traducción con sentido en este caso. Pero aún así, sin duda, tienes razón; se me fue la mano 



michelmontescuba said:


> Creo que es la mejor forma de abordarlo


Y sí, el plantear una traducción "explicativa" en este caso es claramente una opción si no damos con una expresión más sucinta que pueda trasladar la idea original de manera efectiva.


----------



## AmideLanval

Estamos ante una joya de cierta retórica anglosajona que, en su afán de contundencia verbal, prodiga expresiones que resisten mal a los análisis semánticos (ya no digamos a los intentos de traducción.) De todos modos, creo que optaría por algo así como "sus comentarios que chirrían de tan falsos" o "...de chirriante falsedad", pues mis caprichosas intuiciones de no-nativo les detectan a "falso" y sus derivados tanto matices de "tone-deaf" como de "hypocrisy". Puede que sean cosas mías.

(Otra propuesta más perifrástica: "sus comentarios hipócritas, delatores de la inopia en que viven.")


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

- Hipocresía flagrante  (for)
- Hipocresía descarada  (fam)
- Hipocresía chirriante  (fam)




gengo said:


> Your suggestion of _hipocresía inconsciente_ is closer to the mark, but because "tone deaf" is so common in modern English, I have to think that there is a set translation



I don't think there is a 'set translation' for this (and I think this thread shows that).

But we do have some 'set expressions' - typical collocations for the common sense of 'hypocrisy'.



ChemaSaltasebes said:


> _Tone-deaf
> having or showing an obtuse insensitivity or lack of perception particularly in matters of public sentiment, opinion, or taste
> Definition of TONE-DEAF_





michelmontescuba said:


> Yo creo que en español no hacemos ese tipo de distinciones. Sea "tone deft" o no, al final es un hipócrita igual.




I agree with both...

In Spanish, the collocation used to emphasize 'hypocrisy' is usually 'flagrante' o 'descarada' (= 'shameless' , 'brazen'), rather than 'tone-deaf':

*- Hipocresía flagrante.
(= Flagrante hipocresía)
- Hipocresía descarada. 
(= Descarada hipocresía)*

'Chirriante' could also work. It is a term often used as an emphasizer - albeit, in rather colloquial language.


Nearer to this sense of 'tone-deaf', of showing 'lack of awareness', rather than simple 'hypocrisy', are;

- Hipocresía sorprendente / incomprensible.
- Hipocresía increíble / descomunal.


Ballenero's 'vana hipocresía' is quite good, actually it captures the idea 'dead-on' (although, in my view, in the fifth sense of the dictionary ('arrogante, presuntuoso'), rather than in the first one).

However, it has a drawback; it is not very colloquial. It's a bit old-fashioned or formal - but it's exactly the idea of the English 'tone-deaf hypocrisy'.


Ballenero said:


> Me suena haber oído alguna vez:
> Vana hipocresía.
> 
> Vana,no.






gato radioso said:


> _La miope hipocresía que muestran algunas celebridades..._
> 
> Quizá sea demasiado creativo, pero en español ese tipo de* torpeza *o de falta de empatía o ceguera para ver la consecuencia de nuestros actos o cómo pueden éstos ser interpretados... solemos asimilarlo a miopía:



I also like this. So true...

Another common term is;

- Ser inconsciente.
- Dar muestras de inconsciencia / falta de consciencia.




MonsieurGonzalito said:


> _Hipocresía obtusa e insensible_
> Definition of TONE-DEAF
> 
> El problema con "tone-deaf hypocrisy" es que, en cierta medida son términos que se contradicen a sí mismos.





michelmontescuba said:


> Yo creo que es mejor hacer una traducción más elaborada, como: "comentario con tono hipócrita e insensible", o alguna otra propuesta mejor.




Very much in agreement.

Usually, nominal or adjectival compounds are translated with another in Spanish, often with two nouns or adjectives connected by the conjunction 'y'.

That would be a good option here - specially as the noun and its adjective both seem to point to two contradictory ideas;

- Dar muestras de insensibilidad e hipocresía.
- Dar muestras de miopía e hipocresía.
- Dar muestras de inconsciencia / falta de consciencia e hipocresía.



Ballenero said:


> se podría decir que es disacorde, incoherente o incongruente.




- Dar muestras de incoherencia e hipocresía sumas.
- Dar muestras de incongruencia e hipocresía.




ChemaSaltasebes said:


> plantearía no traducir _hypocrisy_ como hipocresía en este caso sino como *contradicción*.



- Una contradicción llena de hipocresía.
- Es de una hipocresía llena de contradicción.


----------



## gengo

Cerros de Úbeda said:


> I don't think there is a 'set translation' for this (and I think this thread shows that).



What I meant is that when news is translated from En into Sp, the translators who do that work must have a translation that they routinely use for this extremely common wording.  You probably just have never noticed it, because of course the result is written in Spanish.  I bet I read "tone deaf" at least once a week in news articles, so it is a fact that En->Sp translators are coping with the translation somehow.

to be tone deaf = decir algo sin saber cómo suena o cómo te hace aparecer


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

I get what you meant, and I agree with that... 

I was just trying to focus on the differences in use I think exist between the English and the Spanish.

It's true that the English expression is quite common. I also come it across quite often.

I don't know how this expression is being translated, as I don't much read in Spanish nowadays.

What I was trying to say is that I guess that the translators will probably use some of the Spanish expressions I mentioned above, or some other related ones - but that's just a guess.


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

gengo said:


> I bet I read "tone deaf" at least once a week in news articles, so it is a fact that En->Sp translators are coping with the translation somehow.


De manera general, ciego/sordo son las soluciones de compromiso más habituales para traducir _tone deaf. _Pej.,

_how tone deaf do you have to be to support police brutality (...)_​_Se necesita estar ciega para apoyar la brutalidad de la policía (...)_​_BBC_​
_Insensible_ diría que es otra opción natural en muchos contextos, aunque no he encontrado ejemplos específicos.


----------



## gengo

ChemaSaltasebes said:


> _how tone deaf do you have to be to support police brutality (...)_



I would say that that is not the correct usage of the term, although I can easily imagine someone saying that.


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

gengo said:


> I would say that that is not the correct usage of the term, although I can easily imagine someone saying that.


Yeap, I understand. I feel it is used here as "alejado de la realidad" -or even as "enajenado". As usual, the key point is the particular context and not so much the term itself.


----------



## tula1012

gvergara said:


> No, tula1012, Reina de la Aldea didn't refer to an explanation, but to a sentence containing the expression. As a matter of fact, I'd like to see that myself, as I'd like to spot the difference between hypocrisy and tone-deaf hypocrisy.



Please excuse the late answer, but what I posted was not an explanation  it's the context where I found that expression!


----------



## Nanuchis

"Inconsciente hipocresía" suena bien y transmite perfectamente el sentido de lo que se quiere decir en la frase de @tula1012, en mi opinión. Otra cosa es que, en otros casos, no haya que traducir de otra manera. En el ejemplo de Maria Antonieta, por tomar alguno, se podría decir que respondió "pues que coman pastel" *ajena* a los padecimientos del pueblo.


----------



## gengo

I know this long thread finally died, but today I found a good example of how tone deaf is used in this news story.  It is about a celebrity who wore an oxygen mask to a Halloween party as part of his costume.  This is considered tone deaf because the person probably didn't realize how the costume would be taken by others, not knowing that it would be considered crass because it belittles the people who have suffered and died from covid-19.


----------



## michelmontescuba

Yo insisto en que una traducción más elaborada funciona mejor. En este caso yo diría "insensible y fuera de lugar".


----------



## swift

Marsianitoh said:


> ¿Una hipocresía autista?


Recomiendo evitar esta opción, que puede pasar precisamente por “tone-deaf” y estigmatizante.

Aquí tengo un ejemplo contextualizado:


> Why is this statement worth highlighting? Is it because the OECD is wasting our money persecuting jurisdictions with no income taxes? That’s one of the many bad activities of the OECD, but it’s not what makes Monsieur Saint-Amans’ statement such a stunning display of tone-deaf hypocrisy.
> 
> The reason his comments are so absurd is that bureaucrats at the OECD are exempt from paying tax!
> 
> - Time to Retire the “Hypocrisy in Government” Award?


“… una muestra tan despampanante de desubicación e hipocresía.” 🤔 (Esta podría funcionar en América; véase “desubicado” en el DLE).

“… un despliegue tan increíble de hipocresía ajena a la realidad.” 🤔🤔

“… una demostración tan impresionante de {irreflexiva/inconsciente} hipocresía.” 🤔🤔🤔

Tengo la sensación de que “enajenado” podría funcionar en algunas regiones (como “derecha enajenada”, en el discurso político; pero no estoy 100% seguro.) ¿Nos echás una mano, @Leon_Izquierdo?


gengo said:


> I know this long thread finally died, but today I found a good example of how tone deaf is used in this news story.  It is about a celebrity who wore an oxygen mask to a Halloween party as part of his costume.  This is considered tone deaf because the person probably didn't realize how the costume would be taken by others, not knowing that it would be considered crass because it belittles the people who have suffered and died from covid-19.


En ese caso, creo que “insensato, insensible” cabrían.


----------



## michelmontescuba

Tanto "ajena a la realidad" como los adjetivos que propones pueden ser buenas variantes, en mi opinión. El problema que yo veo, es cuando intentamos utilizar dichos adjetivos como calificativos de "hipocresía". En inglés parece funcionar muy bien, pero en español, como ya hemos visto a lo largo del hilo, no funciona, y resulta por lo menos confuso y forzado. Es común escuchar "marcada hipocresía", "total hipocresía" y semejantes, pero las combinaciones con el resto de adjetivos que se han propuesto en el hilo no parecen funcionar. Creo que si utilizamos esos mismos adjetivos sin que que califiquen a "hipocresía" entonces la idea cobraría más sentido. Ej: "comentario irreflexivo e hipócrita" etc.


----------



## elroy

Would it be possible to use a different metaphor in Spanish and say ”hipocresía *torpe*”?


----------



## michelmontescuba

elroy said:


> Would it be possible to use a different metaphor in Spanish and say ”hipocresía *torpe*”?


En mi opinión sucede lo mismo que ya venía diciendo. No creo que tenga mucho sentido.


----------



## AmideLanval

un despropósito, y encima una hipocresía.


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

En el ejemplo de gengo en #50, puede leerse la intención del autor al escribir _tone deaf hypocrisy_ como referencia a una acción, una elección _*ofensivamente insensible*_; _*de una miope falta de sensibilidad *_(llevar una máscara de oxígeno a una fiesta de disfraces en medio de la pandemia por covid).

En el caso de swift en #52, en cambio, se alude a una _*insensible contradicción*_; a _*una chirriante contradicción*_ (quien no paga impuestos persigue a quien menos impuestos paga).

En uno y otro caso, como ya comentado extensamente y en la misma línea planteada aquí por michelmontescuba, creo que es un error traducir _hypocrisy_ en esta expresión como _hipocresía_.


----------



## Ballenero

ChemaSaltasebes said:


> creo que es un error traducir _hypocrisy_ en esta expresión como _hipocresía_.


Cinismo podría ser una alternativa.


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

Hola, Ballenero.
Diría que el problema es la intencionalidad -o la falta de intencionalidad en este caso. Aquí, _hypocrisy_ se refiere al acto, al hecho, pero no a la persona. En castellano no somos capaces de hacer tal distinción de manera limpia; si lo que alguien hace o dice es hipócrita -o cínico-, esa persona se está comportando hipócritamente -o cínicamente. En inglés, en este caso al menos, el uso de _hypocrisy_ es claramente no intencional; quien actúa con _tone-deaf hypocrisy_ no lo hace intencionadamente o no es consciente de la contradicción y/o de la insensibilidad de sus actos. Por eso entiendo que hipocresía (o cinismo, para el caso) no funcionan bien aquí en castellano -y que resulta además necesario ajustar la traducción al contexto particular en el que se utiliza la expresión.
¡Saludos!


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Hola.
"Enajenado/a" podría funcionar en ciertos contextos como "fuera de sí". El problema es que se aproxima mucho a "alienado/a" -y más en clave marxista-. Aquí no me parece que calce muy bien. La cosa va por el lado del solipsismo, creo, pero hay que buscar una palabra de uso más bien coloquial.


----------



## swift

Leon_Izquierdo said:


> El problema es que se aproxima mucho a "alienado/a" -y más en clave marxista-.


Sí, por ahí iba apuntando yo. Me parece que, al menos cuando califica dichos y declaraciones de políticos, _tone-deaf_ tiene esa pátina de alienación o enajenamiento, pero creo que ninguno de estos términos se usa uniformemente con el mismo sentido que buscamos aquí.


----------



## elroy

For me, there are two important elements that I would want to see conveyed in the Spanish translation:

1.) The _result/outcome_ of the behavior is hypocrisy, regardless of the person's intentions or awareness of what they are doing.  It's similar to how someone can use an offensive expression without realizing that it is offensive, and that doesn't make it any less offensive and it doesn't make the person any less responsible for their behavior.  We are responsible for educating ourselves about how to be accepting, tolerant, sensitive, empathetic, etc.  Of course, there's a difference _in intentionality_ between someone who is deliberately offensive and someone who is unwittingly so, but there's no difference in terms of the end result or outcome.  To make an analogy, if I'm allergic to peaches and someone gives me a peach and I eat it, I'm going to have an allergic reaction, whether or not the person who gave me the peach knew that I was allergic (and intended to cause me harm).

2.) "tone-deaf" is not as neutral as, say, "unwitting."  "tone-deaf" implies that not only was the person _not aware _of their hypocritical behavior, but that the reason they weren't aware was that they didn't take the time to stop and think about it before engaging in it.  "tone-deaf" suggests that the person behaved _irresponsibly, carelessly, without consideration for the implications and/or potential consequences of their behavior_.  A responsible adult thinks carefully before they engage in a certain behavior; they weigh the pros and cons and they make sure that their behavior is not going to be offensive or insensitive.  We can all unwittingly offend others even if we have the best of intentions and make the most valiant of efforts not to, but in such cases, I would not describe this as "tone-deaf."  "tone-deaf" implies that the undesirable consequences could have been avoided if the person had carefully considered things.  While "tone-deaf" in its literal sense is not something the person can control, I don't think that's the case with this metaphorical usage of "tone-deaf."

I tried to capture (2) using "torpe," and (1) using "hipocresía," but it seems that in Spanish that clashes because "hipocresía" cannot be "torpe."  It seems like the idea is something like "una _contradicción_ en el comportamiento, _que muestra una falta de respeto y/o sensibilidad_* y que se produce por torpeza".  Of course, that's really long and wordy and inelegant (indeed, _torpe_ ).  Maybe there's a way to convey the meaning more compactly and/or more elegantly. 

*¡Todo eso para no decir "hipocresía"!


----------



## michelmontescuba

Yo creo que "falta de tacto" se acerca bastante a "tone-deaf".


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

Con elroy y michel, una contradicción insensible, chirriante, de [o que evidencia] una miope insensibilidad o una ofensiva insensibilidad, según los casos.


----------



## Aserolf

gengo said:


> I know this long thread finally died, but today I found a good example of how tone deaf is used in this news story.  It is about a celebrity who wore an oxygen mask to a Halloween party as part of his costume.  This is considered tone deaf because the person probably didn't realize how the costume would be taken by others, not knowing that it would be considered crass because it belittles the people who have suffered and died from covid-19.


¿Podría ser una combinación de *insensatez* y *disociación* ?

He leído las respuestas y aunque creo que _*tone deaf*_ contiene algo de hipocresía, la persona que incurre en ella puede estar o no consciente de su insensibilidad. 

Este hilo me parece muy interesante y aclaratorio!


----------



## Aserolf

michelmontescuba said:


> Yo insisto en que una traducción más elaborada funciona mejor. En este caso yo diría "*insensible y fuera de lugar*".





michelmontescuba said:


> Yo creo que "*falta de tacto*" se acerca bastante a "tone-deaf".


Ooops! Los acabo de ver!
Me parecen excelentes propuestas. 

¡Muchas gracias, michelmontescuba!!


----------

